# List of threads



## Barque

If I go to a member's profile page, at the bottom of the page under the postings tab, there are two links - one to find all content by that member and one for all threads.

For the last couple of days, the link for all threads (Find all threads by ...) hasn't been working properly. When I click on it, it just shows the number of pages of results and the number of results but not the threads themselves. The one for "all content by ..." works fine. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

No.
If I go to your profile page and I click on this

Find all threads by Barque

I can see the list of threads you've opened recently.


----------



## bearded

Barque said:


> it just shows the number of pages of results and the number of results but not the threads themselves. The one for "all content by ..." works fine.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?


I've just experienced the same thing. One minute ago I clicked on ''find all threads by Paulfromitaly'' (in his profile), and what appeared was: ''number of results: 50'' , but no threads appeared.  The rest of the page is a blank, like with a deleted thread. Same thing if I click on the link provided by Paul (concerning Barque)


----------



## siares

This is related to search problem from here:
empty results page; search within a post/thread; statistics?

Try to log out (lose your moderator superpowers) @Paulfromitaly  and repeat then


----------



## Barque

I just tried it with my threads, both using the link in your post, Paul and by going to my profile page. I can see the list of my threads but not anyone else's.


----------



## bearded

Exactly: at the moment I, too, can see my own threads but not anyone else's. Such a thing had never happened before - that I'm aware of.
I'm sorry I have to go now for a few hours, so I cannot reply to immediate questions, should there be any.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Barque said:


> I just tried it with my threads, both using the link in your post, Paul and by going to my profile page. I can see the list of my threads but not anyone else's.


Got it.
Let's see what Mike has to say about this because I, as a mod, can't reproduce this issue.


----------



## Barque

Sure, thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

I was able to see the issue.  We reverted the code and I think it is fixed, at least temporarily.


----------



## Barque

Yes, I can see the threads now. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## bearded

It definitely works again. Thank you, Mike.


----------

